# Sticky  Looking for LGB discussion and photos? Look in here!



## tworail

There is a new site dedicated entirely to the LGB lineup of large scale garden railway models, including discussions, photos and technical documents.

http://www.lgbworld.com

If you are into LGB or have questions or would like to see a great community, come over for a visit!

Thanks,
Tworail


----------



## TiMn8er

tworail said:


> There is a new site dedicated entirely to the LGB lineup of large scale garden railway models, including discussions, photos and technical documents.
> 
> http://www.lgbworld.com
> 
> If you are into LGB or have questions or would like to see a great community, come over for a visit!
> 
> Thanks,
> Tworail


Well I tried to register the the LGB world site since its the engine I have. I dont think that site will do well. I tried everything even sound to register at the image verification prompt and it wont work.. So untill they get a better verification system that site will be slow.


----------



## tworail

TiMn8er said:


> Well I tried to register the the LGB world site since its the engine I have. I dont think that site will do well. I tried everything even sound to register at the image verification prompt and it wont work.. So untill they get a better verification system that site will be slow.


Thanks for pointing that out I will take a look. In the meantime I can create your account with the same username on here if you like?


----------



## annieshalt

*lgb info*



TiMn8er said:


> Well I tried to register the the LGB world site since its the engine I have. I dont think that site will do well. I tried everything even sound to register at the image verification prompt and it wont work.. So untill they get a better verification system that site will be slow.


hi try signing into www.gscalecentral.co.uk
i have found them a goldmine of information on all things g scale.

hope this helps allan.


----------



## Railroadinovations

Wanting to check out and post on your LGB site because that is what our program is all about (G scale) but it is not working. Wondering if you can help out! Thanks! Ken Imagination Station Kids on Track


----------



## tccarson

*G Scale structure*

Coroplast, Rustoleum texture paint, and a long weekend:









TC
http://www.ScaleModelPlans.com


----------



## jjb727

Any 4-8-4's available for G scale?


----------



## Railroadinovations

Yes, there was an SP Daylight and an American Freedom Train (red, white and blue) produced by MTH (Mikes Train House) about 7-8 yrs. ago They also produced some freight 4-8-4's in black without skirting. Also I believe 2 or more brass versions were produced by Accucraft of the Daylight, one being live steam but the price was quite high as with any brass locomotive. The MTH version has a top of the line sound system in it with DCS control by remote and one fantastic smoke generator. There may be others but this is all I am aware of at this time. Click on my "Railroadinovations" name then click on "view public profile" and check out our albums. We own one of the MTH American Freedom Train 4-8-4's and it is pictured there, I believe. Ken:smilie_daumenpos:


----------

